# Bounced cheque



## opps (May 18, 2011)

I hopefully someone can advise me, 
I work for a company I'm Dubai do my visa is to work for that company only I guess. Any way I have a good friend that worked for a promotors at Gitex a few months back and was waiting for her payment for over 3 weeks, in the time she was waiting to be paid she has to return back to the UK and wasn't paid, so we hassled the promotor who said they hadn't been paid from their client, we kicked of and in the end I gave the money to my friend si she could return home to UK while the promotor gave me a cheque and asked me to wait several weeks until they get paid then I can cash this cheque.
It's been over a month and they blanked the calls, I went to cash the cheque and they had no funds, if I go to the police with this cheque would I get in trouble is the question ?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I've no idea what your 2nd sentence means but are you asking if you can get into trouble because a cheque you tried to cash isn't connected to your employment visa?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If they wrote the cheque to you they must honour it. If it has bounced you can report it to the police. Why do you think you will get into trouble?


----------



## opps (May 18, 2011)

Rossi that is the question, thanks ?


----------



## opps (May 18, 2011)

Also the girl who worked for the Gitex promotor was on visit visa, bit cheques in my name as I paid my friend to help her.
Confusing I know but worth seeking advice.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The police don't care about the circumstances surrounding a bounced cheque. It's in your name, they'll only be interesting in processing the case eg filling out the forms and making sure everything is in.

It's actually a bit of pain making a case (or it has been when I've done it) but stick with it. If you're female too, I think you can be fast tracked through which won't be so bad.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe telling the person who wrote the cheque that you are reporting the matter to the Police might concentrate their mind a little more?


----------



## opps (May 18, 2011)

Will the police question why the cheque was written in the first place, then the question will be asked about visa permits etc ?


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

If you are reporting it officially, they will ask that question " what for is this check?" so you better prepare an answer that doesn't get you into trouble.

As a start, they will offer you to call the one who wrote the chq and try to solve it on friendly basis.

And if they don't, you can ask them to.

But u have to have the cell/phone number to provide them with.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Seems like you are more worried about the fact that your friend will get found out for working on a visit visa in the first place, rather then the bounced cheque issue. I think in Dubai, working on a visit visa is illegal.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't forget that the company who employed her can get into trouble for hiring someone on a visit visa. They won't want the police involved anymore than you do.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Is it really classed as employment if someone is working on a stand at Gitex for a few days?


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

Wandabug is absolutely right.

The last thing they want to do is to take it officially.

I hear that the fine for employing someone who isn't on com visa is around 50k.

Try to call them and threaten them that u will go to police.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Is it really classed as employment if someone is working on a stand at Gitex for a few days?


Probably not. Until they get paid a cheque for it


----------

